# Rechteckiger Teich aus GFK



## Line17 (2. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter der rechteckige Teiche (Gartenteich) im Programm hat. Mein Teich soll zirka 3, 5 x 2,2 Meter groß werden .

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank

Line17


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Rechteckiger Teich aus GFK*

Hi Linie17...(schöner Name... )

Erst mal Willkommen hier im Forum.

Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe möchtest du einen rechteckigen Fertigteich in dieser Größe.
Ich denke damit wirst du dich schwer tun so etwas zu finden.
Warum buddelst du deinen Teich nicht selbst aus und baust einen Folienteich.
Erstens ist das kostengünstiger und zweitens kann man damit die Teichform gestalden wie Du es möchtest.


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Rechteckiger Teich aus GFK*




http://www.starline-pool.de/pages_produkte/pages_01_monoblock/se70.html

usw,usw,usw.

oder hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwimmbecken-PO...itemZ4447445951QQcategoryZ84208QQcmdZViewItem


für DAS Geld 
bau ich mindestens 








FÜNF Teiche ! 




klassisch


----------

